# VPSDime - Free Offloaded MySQL Service in Dallas



## Hxxx (Apr 15, 2014)

Since nobody has posted this, here we go:

We are writing you because you are an active customer of VPSDime.

We are pleased to announce the release of our new Offloaded SQL add-on product for Dallas.

This service will give you 20 GB of database storage space with unlimited databases and users on a locally-connected MySQL server powered by SSDs. Self-service management via our client panel, combined with phpMyAdmin access, allows full control over your databases and tables.

What's in it for you:


Faster query processing: Our database server has several hundred gigabytes of RAM dedicated to query and key caching.

More resources for your VPSDime VPS: By removing your MySQL process from your VPS, you have freed the resources previously used to run MySQL. This will let you run more httpd processes, etc, without fear of going over your CPU allocation or exhausting your RAM allocation.

Daily Backups: Our database server is backed up daily. In the event of catastrophic data loss, we will be able to restore your (and others) database from the previous daily backup. We are also currently in process of functionality for self-service backup retrieval.

Centralized Database: If you have multiple VPSDime products in Dallas, and want to have a single database that can be accessed by all of your VPSDime products in Dallas, this is now a possibility.

MySQL Server Specs:


Dual E5 2620 CPUs
384GB Memory
8 x 480GB SSD on RAID10
4 x 1Gbps Uplinks (Load balanced)
Dual PSUs with A+B Power
MariaDB 10.0

VPSDime Team

---------

Those specs are delicious.


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Apr 15, 2014)

Hot damn!  Those are one beefy specs!  Dang!  

That's awesome, though.  Like totally!  I just wonder how high-crowded it'll end up being (and how it might affect performance).


----------



## drmike (Apr 15, 2014)

Sounds nice and all... I wonder why this is getting launched though and why such a weirdo server for such?  Sounds like thread piling if original VPS node is being used/loaded heavily.  Bet there is little on actual RAM use on the server even though 6GB accounts on that original node - but the thread count is becoming a problem/issue.

What does Incero charge for this server? It's like at minimum $3600 up front fee and at least $794/month.  That doesn't include the 4 bonded Gbit conections.

From what I recall the VPS node there is similar specs.

Like $1600/mo prior to any discounts for these two beast nodes.

To cover costs, at face price = 150 containers.   150 containers at 6GB of RAM = 900GB of RAM vs. 384GB real RAM.  Ratio is fine.   To be profitable, need more containers.  50 more containers = $300/mo income pre-fees.   200 containers = 1200GB of RAM sold vs. 384GB real.  Still believable.  256 containers is about the ceiling, absent pruning and offloading and booting legit customers for impactful usage.

256 containers @ $6 = $1536 

1536 - 800 cost = $736 income minus fees, staff, etc.

Interesting model.


----------



## clarity (Apr 15, 2014)

They are doing it to limit abuse on the VPS node.


```
If you have an existing MySQL installation on your VPS that is using a lot of resources, we will be contacting you directly to help you move your installation to our Offloaded SQL service.
```


----------



## serverian (Apr 15, 2014)

Spoiler



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6OkcucXIuVI


----------



## jarland (Apr 15, 2014)

Vpsdime is awesome


----------



## drmike (Apr 15, 2014)

WTF was that video yo!?  And I thought goat milk was a tad funky...

No one questioned vpsDime's awesomeness... just wonder WTF is going on with such beast nodes and trolls blowing pixie farts all over the place and causing issue so much that a cloning experiment was embarked upon.


----------



## drmike (Apr 15, 2014)

Yo!


----------



## jarland (Apr 15, 2014)

drmike said:


> WTF was that video yo!?  And I thought goat milk was a tad funky...
> 
> No one questioned vpsDime's awesomeness... just wonder WTF is going on with such beast nodes and trolls blowing pixie farts all over the place and causing issue so much that a cloning experiment was embarked upon.


Well I can say my two containers have never felt as though they were running on an overloaded system. As for the calculations, I'd bet you anything the numbers are off but truthfully I don't know, and I can't get Ryan drunk enough to tell me, he stores it like a camel. But if I know Oktay, he knows how to handle business


----------

